# Half-Life 3 nicht bestätigt - Leider eine Ente!



## Maggolos (26. Juli 2013)

*Half-Life 3 nicht bestätigt - Leider eine Ente!*

Half-Life 3: Ende 2014 für PC und Konsolen, bestätige Valve

Valve arbeitet zurzeit an Half-Life 3 und der Source Engine 2, heißt es in verschiedenen Quellen. Nach alter Tradition habe der Steam-Betreiber nun den dritten Teil der Half-Life 3-Reihe bestätigt und sogleich für Ende 2014 angekündigt. Erscheinen werde dieser neben den aktuellen Konsolen auch für die Xbox One und PS4.

Auf den offiziellen Steam- und Valve-Kanälen hat man sich jedoch noch nicht zu Half-Life 3 geäußerst, es ist aber wahrscheinlich ist es, dass es in nächster Zeit passieren wird.

Es wird ausschließlich einen Singleplayer geben, kein MP, kein Coop.

UND BITTE KEIN BLODDY SCREEN (Mein Wunsch ), HASSE DAS  !

Quelle: Half-Life 3 - Ende 2014 fr PC und Konsolen, besttige Valve - News auf PlayNation.de


----------------------->   UPDATE  <------------------------------

           Ist doch eine Ente :/ Siehe Post #56 Seite 6


----------



## facehugger (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

Endlich, Endlich, Endlich Ich freu mich wie Bombe... Oh, jetzt liest die NSA noch aufmerksamer hier mit

Gruß


----------



## Locuza (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

Man das sieht so seriös aus, muss ich sofort glauben - not.


----------



## Vily (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

Endlich nach so langer zeit!!
Und bitte ein anständiges Ende 



Locuza schrieb:


> Man das sieht so seriös aus, muss ich sofort glauben - not.


 
Warum den nicht?


----------



## Painkiller (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

Hell it´s about Time! 

Endlich mal was offizielles zu Half Life³!

_Rise and shine, Mister Freeman. Rise and... shine. Not that I... wish to  imply you have been sleeping on the job. No one is more deserving of a  rest, and all the effort in the world would have gone to waste until...  well, let's just say your hour has... come again. _


----------



## Jan565 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

Das HL3 kommen wird steht eigentlich fest, es ist halt nur die frage wann. 

Ich für meinen Teil fand es schon traurig das die CS-GO raus brachten ohne einen HL Teil, schließlich ist CS eine Mod von HL und nicht anders rum! Früher immer die ganzen HL1 Mods gezockt, oh man war das ein Spaß früher. 

Mal gucken wie es wird, auf jeden Fall werde ich es mir kaufen.


----------



## facehugger (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

Ob Mr. Freeman wohl wieder die Brechstange schwingen darf...

Gruß


----------



## Marule (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

Super Geilo!
Bis dahin wird mein neues PC-Projekt auch fertig sein =P


----------



## Locuza (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*



Vily schrieb:


> Warum den nicht?


Eine offizielle Aussage von Valve auf No Shit Sherlock? 

Yeah so kündigt man sein eigenes Spiel an, durch eine dritte Partei die einen selber zitiert.


----------



## Painkiller (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

Klar kann es auch eine Ente sein, aber ich hoffe einfach mal das beste! 

Überfällig ist Half Life³ nach der ganzen Zeit auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Low (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

GEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIL

EDIT:

fertig


----------



## Locuza (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*



<> schrieb:


> Überfällig ist Half Life³ nach der ganzen Zeit auf jeden Fall.


Na das sieht vermutlich niemand anders. 
Ich selber würde das Jahr 2014 bzw. den Steambox Zeitraum auch gar nicht als unwahrscheinlich ansehen für einen Release.


----------



## biosmanager (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

Original News von NoShitShurlock.com
Half Life 3 coming late 2014 to PC and Console

Man darf ja noch Hoffnung haben, obwohl das Ganze irgendwie nicht so seriös wirkt...
Trotzdem: HALF-LIFE 3!!!


----------



## Painkiller (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*



> Ich selber würde das Jahr 2014 bzw. den Steambox Zeitraum auch gar nicht als unwahrscheinlich ansehen für einen Release.


Was mich auch nicht wundern würde wäre wenn Valve einfach so Half Life³ ein paar Tage vor dem Launch ankündigt. 
Dann steigt erst mal die Party im Netz!


----------



## biosmanager (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Was mich auch nicht wundern würde wäre wenn Valve einfach so Half Life³ ein paar Tage vor dem Launch ankündigt.
> Dann steigt erst mal die Party im Netz!



Genau, morgen kommts raus!


----------



## sfc (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

Kein Multiplayer und kein Coop klingen schon mal gut. Jetzt bitte auch noch Medikits und das Fehlen jedweder Deckungssysteme ankündigen. Autoheilung und Blutbildschirm sind was für Konsolenkiddies.


----------



## BikeRider (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

Mal schaun, wie es wird.
Bis ende 2014 ist noch weit hin.
HL³ kann dann auch noch verschoben werden.
Ich glaub es also erst, wenn ich HL³ auf nen Datenträger in meinen Händen halte.


----------



## r34ln00b (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

yippie!! endlich mal wieder eine spiele serie die auch spaß macht ;D


----------



## facehugger (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

Natürlich sollte auch diesmal bitte die Gravity-Gun wieder im Spiel sein. Ohne ist es kein echtes Half Life

Gruß


----------



## Rizzard (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

Wird Zeit das Valve den Fake dementiert.


----------



## Kerkilabro (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

Ich will Gameplay sehen, sonst schubs ich das Steamshop- Regal um Ich mein es müsste doch schon Spielbar sein, Alpha! Project Cars ist ja auch schon seit 1759 in Entwicklung


----------



## beren2707 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

Amen, Gott (GabeN) hat uns arme Sünder erhört.


----------



## NeRo1987 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

Oh wow, die Entwicklung von HL³ wurde bestätigt... 

Und jetzt...?  Als ob das nicht von vornherein klar war dass Valve dafür entwickelt...

Über Gameplay Material oder allgemein Beweise dazu wäre ich mehr erfreut gewesen...


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

Instagasmu.... nee, ich warte noch auf was offizielles ^^


----------



## DaStash (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*



Maggolos schrieb:


> Nach alter Tradition habe der Steam-Betreiber nun den dritten Teil der Half-Life 3-Reihe bestätigt





> Auf den offiziellen Steam- und Valve-Kanälen hat man sich jedoch noch nicht zu Half-Life 3 geäußerst


 
Irgendwie verstehe ich das nicht, hat er es nun bestätigt oder nicht?

MfG


----------



## Ich 15 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

Ich hoffe es ist eine Ente, ich möchte das HL 3 in Sachen spiel relevanter Physik neue Maßstabe setzt. Das dürfte auf einer 360 und ps3 nicht möglich sein


----------



## Locuza (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*



DaStash schrieb:


> Irgendwie verstehe ich das nicht, hat er es nun bestätigt oder nicht?


Was glaubst du?


----------



## DaStash (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

Würde ich fragen wenn ich das wüsste?

MfG


----------



## Ralle@ (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

Ente gut, alles gut.
HL³ kommt mit der Source Engine 3 und wird NIE auf einer Konsole erscheinen, denn Mr. Freeman hat alle Konsolen kurz und klein mit der MÄCHTIGEN Brechstange.


----------



## Locuza (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

Ich empfehle einfach mal paar Skillpunkte in den Bullshit-Filter zu investieren.


----------



## DaStash (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

Was sagt denn dein Bullshit-Filter? 

MfG


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

Fake.


----------



## Rizzard (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*



DaStash schrieb:


> Was sagt denn dein Bullshit-Filter?
> 
> MfG


 
Meiner sagt, zeitlich passender Gag nach diesem ominösem Fahrstuhl "Teaser".


----------



## Hänschen (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

HL3 muss nicht automatisch herausragend gut werden Leute, guckt doch mal auf die Nachfolger anderer Serien - da gibt es soviele durchschnittliche Teile oder sogar Gurken.

Es wird aber selbst wenn es durchschnittlich bis gut ist wohl kein Verlust einfahren bei sovielen schmachtenden Gamern 


Aber grafisch muss es rocken, das ist klar


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Ente gut, alles gut.
> HL³ kommt mit der Source Engine 3 und wird NIE auf einer Konsole erscheinen, denn Mr. Freeman hat alle Konsolen kurz und klein mit der MÄCHTIGEN Brechstange.


 
Mister Freemans mächtige Brechstange, hmm?


----------



## Oberst Klink (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*



Maggolos schrieb:


> Half-Life 3: Ende 2014 für PC und Konsolen, bestätige Valve
> 
> Valve arbeitet zurzeit an Half-Life 3 und der Source Engine 2, heißt es in verschiedenen Quellen. Nach alter Tradition habe der Steam-Betreiber nun den dritten Teil der Half-Life 3-Reihe bestätigt und sogleich für Ende 2014 angekündigt. Erscheinen werde dieser neben den aktuellen Konsolen auch für die Xbox One und PS4.
> 
> ...


 

Solange es von Gabe Newell persönlich keine offizielle Ankündigung gibt, ist das alles nichtig.


----------



## FrozenLayer (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*



Rizzard schrieb:


> Meiner sagt, zeitlich passender Gag nach diesem ominösem Fahrstuhl "Teaser".


 Ach was, gleich taucht irgendwo ein Pastebin auf und das sollte dann auch den letzten Zweifler von der Authentizität überzeugt haben.


----------



## Locuza (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

Das Half Life 3 keine Bestätigung durch eine dritte Partei wie No Shit Sherlock bekommt. 

Vom Autor im Kommentar-Bereich. 


> development has only started a few months back


----------



## Painkiller (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*



> HL3 muss nicht automatisch herausragend gut werden Leute, guckt  doch mal auf die Nachfolger anderer Serien - da gibt es soviele  durchschnittliche Teile oder sogar Gurken.


Das ist Valve und keine der anderen Ramschkapellen. Bis jetzt haben sie noch nichts verbockt. Und gerade bei ihrem Aushängeschild werden sie höllisch aufpassen das so was auch nicht passiert!




> Aber grafisch muss es rocken, das ist klar


Ich persönlich zocke ein Spiel nicht nur wegen der Grafik.  Mir geht es da eher um die Story und das Spielgefühl.


----------



## jamie (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

Abwarten und Bier trinken. 
Wäre aber schon geil 
Ich habe echt Hoffnung, dass da endlich mal wieder ein sau gutes Spiel kommt.


----------



## Locuza (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*



<> schrieb:


> Das ist Valve und keine der anderen Ramschkapellen. Bis jetzt haben sie noch nichts verbockt. Und gerade bei ihrem Aushängeschild werden sie höllisch aufpassen das so was auch nicht passiert!
> 
> Ich persönlich zocke ein Spiel nicht nur wegen der Grafik.  Mir geht es da eher um die Story und das Spielgefühl.


 Im Vergleich zu Portal 1 fand ich Portal 2 im SP schon verbockt. 

Und Half Life und Story, tja das ist ja so ne Sache. 
Die gab es aus meiner Perspektive erst ab den Episoden.


----------



## Painkiller (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*



> Im Vergleich zu Portal 1 fand ich Portal 2 im SP schon verbockt.


Das ist deine persönliche Meinung, und die respektiere ich auch! Der Metascore sieht in der Sache anders aus. Wenn man es von magazintechischer Seite betrachtet, wurde nix verbockt. Ich persönlich fand Portal 2 schon besser als Portal 1. Alleine vom Umfang her. Portal 1 war zu kurz... Der Koop hat auch Spaß gemacht. Nicht zu vergessen die grandiosen Dialoge und der Humor. Und wenn man die Kundenrezessionen von verschiedenen Shops mal anschaut, dann stehe ich mit der Meinung nicht alleine da. 



> Und Half Life und Story, tja das ist ja so ne Sache.
> Die gab es aus meiner Perspektive erst ab den Episoden.


Schon Half Life 1 + Add-Ons haben genug Fragen aufgeworfen was die Story angeht. Das ist zumindest meine Meinung. Aber Meinungen gehen ja bekanntlich auseinander. 
Mir ist ein neuer Half Life Teil allemal lieber als ein CoD Teil 365 oder ein Battlefield 3.5 etc.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

Eigentlich 'ne geile Sache, aber da es auch für die alten Konsolen kommt, wird man wieder mit angezogener Handbremse programmieren müssen - schließlich ist die alte Technik nach wie vor der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner und wird auch weiterhin jeden Fortschritt ausbremsen. Traurig aber wahr...


----------



## Locuza (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*



<> schrieb:


> Das ist deine persönliche Meinung, und die respektiere ich auch! Der Metascore sieht in der Sache anders aus. Wenn man es von magazintechischer Seite betrachtet, wurde nix verbockt. Ich persönlich fand Portal 2 schon besser als Portal 1. Alleine vom Umfang her. Portal 1 war zu kurz... Der Koop hat auch Spaß gemacht. Nicht zu vergessen die grandiosen Dialoge und der Humor. Und wenn man die Kundenrezessionen von verschiedenen Shops mal anschaut, dann stehe ich mit der Meinung nicht alleine da.
> 
> Schon Half Life 1 + Add-Ons haben genug Fragen aufgeworfen was die Story angeht. Das ist zumindest meine Meinung. Aber Meinungen gehen ja bekanntlich auseinander.
> Mir ist ein neuer Half Life Teil allemal lieber als ein CoD Teil 365 oder ein Battlefield 3.5 etc.


 Aus meiner Perspektive kommt das ganz auf die Erwartungen und Schwerpunkte von einem an. 
Was ich an Portal 1 geliebt habe war das Gameplay und die ständigen Rätsel, es ging schnell. 
Portal 2 war viel zu viel, laufe im braunen Matsch Level von A nach B und hab paar simple Rätsel. 
Zwischendurch gab es die guten alten Testkammern, aber dann lief man wieder irgendwo herum und schoss sich von einer Plattform zur nächsten. 
Erst ab der Mitte kam für mich spürbar mehr Gameplay hinein. 
Portal 2 hatte bei einigen Stellen nicht die Elemente und die Ausarbeitung die ich bei Portal 1 geliebt habe. 
Portal 2 wirkte auf mich nicht so rund, die Balance von Laufen, Story, Rätsel fand ich nicht gut. 
Der COOP-Modus war aber genau das, was ich an Portal liebe und genau der hat auch verdammt viel Spaß gemacht. 

Half Life leidet aus meiner Perspektive extrem an seiner sterilen und dürftigen Präsentation. Bei Half Life 1 und 2 war die Aufmachung so minimal und wenn man dann 10 Minuten irgendwo in der Pampa rumläuft habe ich mich oft fragen müssen, warum Spiele ich das Spiel überhaupt? 
Manchmal war das wirklich ein hartes Gefühl von sinnlos in der Gegend. 
Ravenholm fand ich dagegen erstklassig und bei den Episoden gab es dann auch endlich mehr Dialoge, mehr Charaktertiefe und Nähe und mehr das Gefühl Fortschritt in der Welt. 

Gab auch so einige Dinge die ich bei HL1 besser fand, als beim zweiten Teil. 

Nun ich will mal allgemein sagen, für mich ist Valve und ihre Spiele keine Extra-Klasse, da gibt es ebenso genug Elemente zum ausarbeiten.
Ich selbst kann es "leider" schwer nachvollziehen was so viele Leute an den Spielen finden und warum sie so etwas ganz Besonderes sind. 
Das erinnert mich auch häufig an Nintendo-Fans, da scheint jedes Spiel extra Klasse zu sein, weil Nintendo macht alles perfekt. 
Fand ich auch nie.


----------



## Sight (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

Wahrscheinlich Fake und das Datum ist auch etwas weit hergeholt. Solange da nix von Valve kommt, glaube ich nicht das es stimmt. Ausserdem was sollte es vor allem Valve bringen, ein Spiel anzukündigen, was erst in ein einhalb Jahren kommen wird. 
Auch wenn ich mich freuen würde, glaube jedoch, dass das Fake ist.


----------



## Rizzard (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*



Locuza schrieb:


> Nun ich will mal allgemein sagen, für mich ist Valve und ihre Spiele keine Extra-Klasse, da gibt es ebenso genug Elemente zum ausarbeiten.
> Ich selbst kann es "leider" schwer nachvollziehen was so viele Leute an den Spielen finden und warum so sie etwas ganz Besonderes sind.
> Das erinnert mich auch häufig an Nintendo-Fans, da scheint jedes Spiel extra Klasse zu sein, weil Nintendo macht alles perfekt.
> Fand ich auch nie.


 
Das trifft meine Ansicht der Dinge ganz gut.


----------



## Scalon (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*



Sight schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich Fake und das Datum ist auch etwas weit hergeholt. Solange da nix von Valve kommt, glaube ich nicht das es stimmt. Ausserdem was sollte es vor allem Valve bringen, ein Spiel anzukündigen, was erst in ein einhalb Jahren kommen wird.
> Auch wenn ich mich freuen würde, glaube jedoch, dass das Fake ist.


 Da stellt sich dann auch wieder Frage, ob 1.5 Jahre "genug" sind um einen "würdigen" Nachfolger zu bringen (wenn es stimmt, was ich aber nicht denke)


----------



## Sight (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*



Scalon schrieb:


> Da stellt sich dann auch wieder Frage, ob 1.5 Jahre "genug" sind um einen "würdigen" Nachfolger zu bringen (wenn es stimmt, was ich aber nicht denke)


 
Ganz ehrlich, Valve macht immer einen auf Geheimnisvoll, was ja auch nicht verkehrt ist, das hat nämlich was. Auch deswegen denke ich nicht, dass die jetzt einfach mal einen Zeitraum schon festlegen und so viele Infos preis geben.

Und noch mal ganz ehrlich , als ob Valve nicht schon seit Jahren da dran ist, vor allem an einer neuen Engine.


----------



## Diaflolo97 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

Sicherlich Fake, wenn man nach den Quellen sucht, merkt mans.


----------



## Voodoo2 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*



<> schrieb:


> Klar kann es auch eine Ente sein, aber ich hoffe einfach mal das beste!
> 
> Überfällig ist Half Life³ nach der ganzen Zeit auf jeden Fall.


 

das war der duke auch       und dan


----------



## GTA 3 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

Wer bitte will Half Life 3 ?!  

Ich weil ein Left 4 Dead verdammt.


----------



## RedBrain (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

Erst Half Life 3, dann die restlichen Spiele!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PhantomGline @ DeviantArt


----------



## Bene11660 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

Wer will bitte Left 4 Dead 3? 
Ich will jetzt HL3 verdammt


----------



## Gast1668381003 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Wer bitte will Half Life 3 ?!
> 
> Ich weill ein Left 4 Dead verdammt.


 
Die Welt braucht endlich wieder einen würdigen Nachfolger der legendären HL-Reihe. In Form einer packenden Singleplayerkampagne, mit ansprechendem Gameplay und zeitgemäßer Optik.   

Multiplayer ist inzwischen eh alles der selbe Abwasch...


----------



## mds51 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

Zeit wirds!

Na dann muss ich demnächste die Half-Life-Collection nochmal entstauben


----------



## Maggolos (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

Update: 

Gamesonly.at berichtet: 

Ex-Level Designer spricht aus dem Nähkästchen: "Half Life 3 Release (PC, Xbox One, PS4) nach der E3 2014

Half-Life 3 vorbestellbar: half life 3 USK frei und unzensiert gnstig bei GamesOnly.at kaufen - dem uncut Gameshop

Edit:  http://www.gamona.de/games/half-lif...gner-bestaetigt-half-life-3:news,2304423.html Beweise verdichten sich 
http://www.gameswelt.de/half-life-3/news/geruecht-kommt-ende-2014,202566
http://www.play3.de/2013/07/26/half-life-3-release-ende-2014-fur-playstation-3-playstation-4/
http://www.gamezone.de/Half-Life-3-...ent-und-Next-Gen-Konsolen-erscheinen-1080509/

Alle Seiten beziehen sich auf NSS.com (NoshitSherlock)


http://www.escapistmagazine.com/news/view/126372-Half-Life-3-Wont-Be-At-E3-2014-Says-Valve
http://www.computerandvideogames.com/421161/valve-half-life-3-release-date-article-is-bogus/
http://zockah.de/news/half-life-3-release-2014-trailer-auf-der-e3/
http://gamerant.com/half-life-3-release-date-2014-pc-xbox-one-ps4/

Diese Seiten behaupten, es wäre ein Fake und Valve würde bei der e3 2014, Half-Life 3 nicht präsentieren.

Es sieht mittlerweile so aus, dass es wohl ein Fake ist :/


----------



## Locuza (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*



Maggolos schrieb:


> Es sieht mittlerweile so aus, dass es wohl ein Fake ist :/


 No Shit Sherlock?


----------



## Jack ONeill (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Wer bitte will Half Life 3 ?!
> 
> Ich weil ein Left 4 Dead verdammt.


 
Wer bitte braucht Spiele wie Left 4 Dead oder COD wenn Half Life 3 kommt, eines der Spiele schlecht hin

mfg


----------



## Maggolos (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

Valve Offical:

Valve meldete sich nun offiziell zu Wort und bezeichnete die Aussagen von NSS als „gefälscht“. Man nannte die Veröffentlichung des Artikels einen „Troll von der Community für die Community“ und bedauert die ständige Verwirrung rund um Half-Life 3. Man freut sich bei Valve jedoch, dass es scheinbar so viele Menschen gibt, die solch eine Schlagzeile freut.

Quelle: Playnation

Hoffen wir trotzdem das es kommt, früh  (Optimistmodus an)


----------



## mr.4EvEr (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

Und mal wieder ein Fake.  
Ich habe zwar mal abgesehen von Black Mesa noch keinen Half Life Teil gezockt, aber ich muss sagen, dass ich mir demnächst mal die anderen Teile kaufen muss.
Schon alleine wegen den ganzen Anhängern der Serie würde ich mir aber wirklich einen neuen Teil wünschen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

Also 2015 bzw. 2016 dann. Siehe Half Life 2. 

Das dann trotzallem der Titel noch  für die alten Konsolen erscheinen wird, kann ich absolut nicht nach vollziehen...
Die werden noch nichts fertig haben und jetzt erst damit anfangen...hat man nun schon wieder als kleinsten Nenner die Schwachstelle "Last Gen" Konsolen...

edit:
fake, war ja abzusehen.


----------



## Locuza (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*



mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Und mal wieder ein Fake.


Prinzipiell sollten aus meiner Perspektive 3 Dinge getan werden:

1. Keine News glauben, welche nicht direkt von Valve publiziert wird oder irgendwo auf einer/mehreren seriösen Seite/n bestätigt wurde.
Im Falle von Leaks kann man dann sowieso nur raten. 
2. Das ist das deutsche Half Life Portal und es hat strikte und seriöse Regeln, wenn dort nichts bestätigt wird oder dazu berichtet, dann ist es BS:
Half-Life Portal | Half-Life 2, Portal 2, Team Fortress 2, Left 4 Dead, Counter-Strike, Source Mods & Games
3. Mindestens 10 Skillpunkte auf den Bullshit-Filter, niemals auf Leichtgläubigkeit und haltlosen Optimismus skillen, man will sich ja schließlich nicht im Real Life verskillen


----------



## GTA 3 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

Traurig. So viele Menschen die von Spielen keine Ahnung haben.


----------



## FKY2000 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Traurig. So viele Menschen die von Spielen keine Ahnung haben.


 
Entweder bist Du nicht ganz wach oder im falschen Thread gelandet. 
Inhaltlich kann das doch kein normaler Mensch ernst meinen 

Und übrigens...wenn alle anderen in die falsche Richtung fahren, nur Du nicht...wer ist der Geisterfahrer  ??


----------



## keinnick (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

Ein Episode 3 wäre mir auch erst mal lieber gewesen so wie sie damals die Story haben enden lassen.


----------



## Iconoclast (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

Half-Life 3 wird sowieso niemals erscheinen. Der Synchronsprecher von Gordon Freeman ist doch verstorben.


----------



## Jack ONeill (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Traurig. So viele Menschen die von Spielen keine Ahnung haben.


 
Das trifft dann eher auf dich zu du lebst eh in deiner eigenen kleinen Welt


----------



## biosmanager (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Traurig. So viele Menschen die von Spielen keine Ahnung haben.


 
Jedem seine Meinung, aber die Anzahl der Klicks auf den Thread und das Interesse daran sprechen für sich.
Half-Life ist eine grandiose Spieleserie, aber wie gesagt, es muss dir ja nicht gefallen. Schade, dir entgeht was.


----------



## YuT666 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

Mach dir da mal keinen Kopf. In der Klapse spielen sie ganz andere Spiele mit ihm. Lobotomie Teil 3 - Die Rückkehr.


----------



## cap82 (27. Juli 2013)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Traurig. So viele Menschen die von Spielen keine Ahnung haben.



Na da hat mal wieder jemanden die Trollwut gepackt..


----------



## Bensta (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

Gibt genug andere genial Spiele, Half Life braucht niemand.


----------



## beren2707 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

Pauschale Aussage ohne Gehalt - Millionen Fans würden sich überaus freuen und "brauchen" dieses Spiel sehr wohl. Sicher, es gibt genug andere gute Spiele, aber von einem HL darf man ein außergewöhnliches Erlebnis erwarten, gegen das viele Spiele der letzten Jahre verblassen dürften. Mir fehlt momentan ein wirklich guter Ego-Shooter mit abwechslungsreichem Gameplay, interessanter Story und sehr guter Grafik; da kam die letzten Jahre kaum brauchbares Material rein.


----------



## chiller (28. Juli 2013)

Ein neues Half Life wäre pornös!


----------



## cap82 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*



Bensta schrieb:


> Gibt genug andere genial Spiele, Half Life braucht niemand.


 
Gibt genug Spieler, denen deine Meinung egal ist.


----------



## GTA 3 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

Der Hype um Half Life ist unnötig. Es ist auch nur ein 08/15 Shooter.
Habe alle Half Life Teile gespielt, und muss sagen, dass der zweite Teil samt Episodes einfach nur lwl war. Ganz ehrlich, mir macht Half Life 1 bis heute mehr Spaß als Half Life 2.


----------



## keinnick (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

Das ist aber eben nur Deine Meinung. Anderen Leuten deshalb "keine Ahnung" zu attestieren ist daher überflüssig.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Der Hype um Half Life ist unnötig. Es ist auch nur ein 08/15 Shooter.


Geh wieder Konsole spielen


----------



## Vily (28. Juli 2013)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Geh wieder Konsole spielen



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## Rizzard (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

Wobei ich HL2 samt Episoden auch nicht besonders fand, bzw erkenne ich die Besonderheit daran nicht.
Ist eben ein solider Shooter.


----------



## GTA 3 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Geh wieder Konsole spielen


  Wie kommt man drauf, dass ich "Konsolero" bin ?


----------



## Dementius76 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*



Rizzard schrieb:


> Wobei ich HL2 samt Episoden auch nicht besonders fand, bzw erkenne ich die Besonderheit daran nicht.
> Ist eben ein solider Shooter.


HL2 ist schon ein wenig mehr als ein "Shooter". In HL2 + Episoden steckt mehr Story dahinter als in allen CoD + MoH Teilen zusammen.
Ich persönlich bin nicht so der Shooter Spieler, aber HL1 und HL2 haben sogar mir gefallen.


----------



## XXTREME (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*



Locuza schrieb:


> Aus meiner Perspektive kommt das ganz auf die Erwartungen und Schwerpunkte von einem an.
> Was ich an Portal 1 geliebt habe war das Gameplay und die ständigen Rätsel, es ging schnell.
> Portal 2 war viel zu viel, laufe im braunen Matsch Level von A nach B und hab paar simple Rätsel.
> Zwischendurch gab es die guten alten Testkammern, aber dann lief man wieder irgendwo herum und schoss sich von einer Plattform zur nächsten.
> ...



Das ist ja reine Basphemie  !!! Dich soll eine Head-Crap kriegen .


----------



## keinnick (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*



XXTREME schrieb:


> Das ist ja reine Basphemie  !!! Dich soll eine Head-Crap kriegen .



Oder ein Barnacle!


----------



## XXTREME (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*



Bensta schrieb:


> Gibt genug andere genial Spiele, Half Life braucht niemand.


 
Lass dir von den 2 netten Herren die weiße Jacke hinten zubinden und geh da wo du wohnst .


----------



## eNortiz (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

Wäre an der Zeit dafür...


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*



Dementius76 schrieb:


> HL2 ist schon ein wenig mehr als ein "Shooter". In HL2 + Episoden steckt mehr Story dahinter als in allen CoD + MoH Teilen zusammen.
> Ich persönlich bin nicht so der Shooter Spieler, aber HL1 und HL2 haben sogar mir gefallen.


 
Und wo ist das Episode 3? 
Da warte ich heute noch drauf.


----------



## keinnick (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wo ist das Episode 3?
> Da warte ich heute noch drauf.



/sign!  das Ende von EP2 war Mist


----------



## Dementius76 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wo ist das Episode 3?
> Da warte ich heute noch drauf.


Klar würd ich mich auf Episode 3 freuen, keine Frage.

Hab ja auch nichts Gegeteiliges dazu gesagt


----------



## cryzen (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

Ich freu mich gerade so riesig ich könnte bäume ausreizen ,habe grad erstmal laut geschrien in der Wohnung,meine freundin hat sich total erschrocken


----------



## keinnick (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*



cryzen schrieb:


> Ich freu mich gerade so riesig ich könnte bäume ausreizen ,habe grad erstmal laut geschrien in der Wohnung,meine freundin hat sich total erschrocken



Worüber freust Du Dich denn?


----------



## Arino (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*



keinnick schrieb:


> Worüber freust Du Dich denn?


 
Über den Troll  Ist ja schon wieder alles wiederlegt


----------



## keinnick (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*



Arino schrieb:


> Über den Troll  Ist ja schon wieder alles wiederlegt



Vielleicht sollte der TE die Meldung und die Überschrift mal aktualisieren


----------



## GTA 3 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*



keinnick schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte der TE die Meldung und die Überschrift mal aktualisieren


 und gleich auch hinschreiben, dass ich es nicht vermissen werde und von mir aus erst in 10 Jahren erscheinen kann.


----------



## kühlprofi (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

HL 3 wird eh irgendwann kommen, hoffe ich zu mindest. Nach der Panne bei HL 2 wird vermutlich erst was offiziell, wenn die ersten DVD's geprägt wurden 

War da nicht auch mal die Rede von einem HL Film? Wo ist der? o_O


----------



## Low (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

Auf Youtube, zumindest eine Fan Version


----------



## 10203040 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

Ändert mal den Titel Ihr Quarktaschen


----------



## Placebo (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

Wenn ich mir diesen Thread so durchlese, werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass Valve kein HL3 herausbringt, weil es niemals den Erwartungen der Fans gerecht werden würde - egal wie gut das Spiel ist.


----------



## 10203040 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*



Placebo schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir diesen Thread so durchlese, werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass Valve kein HL3 herausbringt, weil es niemals den Erwartungen der Fans gerecht werden würde - egal wie gut das Spiel ist.


 
Kein Produkt der Welt kann allen Erwartungen Gerecht werden... Schon mal daran gedacht? Ne scheint nicht so.


----------



## Placebo (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*



10203040 schrieb:


> Kein Produkt der Welt kann allen Erwartungen Gerecht werden... Schon mal daran gedacht? Ne scheint nicht so.


Welchen Erwartungen muss HL gerecht werden? Den der Fans. Was habe ich oben geschrieben?
Denk mal an Diablo 3, da gab am Anfang von den Fans Worte wie "Enttäuschung des Jahres". Ist es so ein schlechtes Spiel? Nein. Was sich da über die Jahre an Erwartungen zusammengebraut hat, damit kann kein Spiel mithalten, keines von Blizzard und auch keines von Valve. Genau das meine ich. Und sie bitte nicht so naiv, zu glauben, hier würde es anders werden. Die Mehrheit wird enttäuscht werden.


----------



## 10203040 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*



Placebo schrieb:


> Welchen Erwartungen muss HL gerecht werden? Den der Fans. Was habe ich oben geschrieben?
> Denk mal an Diablo 3, da gab am Anfang von den Fans Worte wie "Enttäuschung des Jahres". Ist es so ein schlechtes Spiel? Nein. Was sich da über die Jahre an Erwartungen zusammengebraut hat, damit kann kein Spiel mithalten, keines von Blizzard und auch keines von Valve. Genau das meine ich. Und sie bitte nicht so naiv, zu glauben, hier würde es anders werden. Die Mehrheit wird enttäuscht werden.


 
Lies meinen Satz noch einmal, und deinen vllt auch. Und dann denk nach, und immer weiter.


----------



## Seabound (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

Auch mal wieder...


----------



## Placebo (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*



10203040 schrieb:


> Lies meinen Satz noch einmal, und deinen vllt auch. Und dann denk nach, und immer weiter.


 
Das habe ich inzwischen mehr als einmal und mir ist vollkommen klar, dass man nicht alle HL Fans glücklich machen kann bzw. dass man nicht alle Erwartungen erfüllen kann. Ich habe es in meinem letzten Post verdeutlicht: die Mehrheit wird enttäuscht sein, d.h. mindestens 50% + eine Person wird sich das Spiel anders vorgestellt haben. Schon alleine aus dem Grund, dass bei den meisten die Erinnerungen nicht mehr ganz so frisch sind. Man vergisst kleinere Patzer, die evtl. den Spielspaß damals gehemmt haben. Zusammen mit einem Funken Nostalgie eine gefährliche Mischung.
Wenn du auf etwas anderes hinaus willst, *dann schreib es doch*, am Besten in einer längeren Form. Wenn du weiter bei deinen kryptischen Einzeilern bleibst, dann hat die Diskussion so keinen Sinn.


----------



## mixxed_up (29. Juli 2013)

War ja klar, dass das ein Fake ist.  In den letzten Jahren gab es diese Meldung unzählige Male, jedes Mal Fake. Wenn HL3 jemals kommt, dann sicher nicht jetzt. Schließlich ist Episode 2 noch keine 10 Jahre her.


----------



## Sanitaeter (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*



facehugger schrieb:


> Endlich, Endlich, Endlich Ich freu mich wie Bombe... Oh, jetzt liest die NSA noch aufmerksamer hier mit
> 
> Gruß


 
Ja genau, geben wir denen was zu tun. Das schafft Arbeitsplätze bei der NSA  .


----------



## Ranzen (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

da werden noch etliche jahre vergehen, bis das raus kommt


----------



## kühlprofi (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*



Placebo schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir diesen Thread so durchlese, werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass Valve kein HL3 herausbringt, weil es niemals den Erwartungen der Fans gerecht werden würde - egal wie gut das Spiel ist.



Gerade bei Half Life 2 wurden die Erwartungen der Fans mMn sogar übertroffen, zumindest was mich betrifft. 

MFg


----------



## Seabound (30. Juli 2013)

Ich fands im Vergleich zum ersten Teil OK. HL2 Konnte mich jedoch nicht soweit motivieren, durch zu spielen. Irgendwann hab ich aufgehört.


----------



## beren2707 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

Habe nur zwei Spiele öfter durchgespielt als HL2, das sind Rayman 2 mit >10x und Max Payne 2 mit >20x. Mit der neuen FF'13-Fassung gibts nochmal einen weiteren Durchlauf. Allein Ravenholm habe ich bestimmt >15x durchgespielt, jedes mal mit anderer Vorgehensweise (nur Gravity Gun, nur Brecheisen etc. pp.). Daher bin ich brennend auf HL3 gespannt, irgendwann wird es einfach soweit sein, spätestens 2015/2016.


----------



## Friggler (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

Yes Yes Yes! Das wird ein Fest  Haben aber auch lang genug darauf gewartet


----------



## Fexzz (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

Oh Gott kann mal bitte wer den OP editieren und reinschreiben, dass das ganze (wie erwartet) 'ne Ente war? Die armen Leutchen, die sich hier schon 'nen Ast freuen.


Das Spiel kommt, wann es eben kommt.


----------



## Low (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

Ich war fast am weinen als ich das gelesen habe.


----------



## Raikoon2912 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*

juhu endlich nen neuer HalfLife Teil


----------



## Painkiller (1. August 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 nicht bestätigt - Leider eine Ente!*

Moin! 

Ich habe den Thread-Titel entsprechend angepasst, damit keine Verwirrung mehr entsteht. 

Die Hoffnung auf ein Half Life³ gebe ich trotzdem nicht auf!  Solange heißt es halt wieder mal: _"When it´s done!"_

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Research (1. August 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 nicht bestätigt - Leider eine Ente!*

Seit wie vielen Jahren ist das der Troll unter den News?


----------



## beren2707 (1. August 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 nicht bestätigt - Leider eine Ente!*

Tja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Dass es eines Tages kommen wird, ist wohl jedem klar, nur giert man doch insgeheim nach einer Bestätigung, dass es auch wirklich so ist. Planungssicherheit.


----------



## RavionHD (1. August 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*



Friggler schrieb:


> Yes Yes Yes! Das wird ein Fest  Haben aber auch lang genug darauf gewartet


 
Du musst anscheinend noch länger warten.

@Topic

Ich weiß nicht wieso Valve ein Spiel, welches sich womöglich gleich oft verkauft wie ein Call of Duty oder mehr, nicht nach 10 verdammten Jahren rausbringt.
Wäre EA der Publisher hätten wir womöglich schon Half Life 7.


----------



## Painkiller (1. August 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 nicht bestätigt - Leider eine Ente!*



> Ich weiß nicht wieso Valve ein Spiel, welches sich womöglich gleich oft  verkauft wie ein Call of Duty oder mehr, nicht nach 10 verdammten Jahren  rausbringt.
> Wäre EA der Publisher hätten wir womöglich schon Half Life 7.


Genau das ist der Grund, warum das nicht passiert. Weil niemand ein neues Half Life alá CoD 365 sehen will. Die Erwartungen der Community sind hoch. Einen Aufguss will da niemand sehen.


----------



## Ahab (1. August 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*



Maggolos schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> Es sieht mittlerweile so aus, dass es wohl ein Fake ist :/


 
Hab ich mir schon gedacht. War irgendwie zu einfach...


----------



## eNortiz (1. August 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 nicht bestätigt - Leider eine Ente!*

Weinen könnt ich, weinen...


----------



## beren2707 (1. August 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 nicht bestätigt - Leider eine Ente!*

Deswegen ist es gut, dass es noch etwas länger dauert. Das Spiel sollte nämlich in jeder Hinsicht anderen Spielen überlegen sein, ich meine da besonders bzgl. Gameplay, Mimik und Gestik, Physik etc. pp. Einen uninspirierten Rotz nach Schema F (Großteil der Shooter der letzten Jahre) kann sich Valve nach all den Jahren nicht leisten, deswegen dauert es etwas. Gut Ding will Weile haben. 
Diesmal aber hoffentlich ohne das HL-typische Zwischenladen, besonders die Ladetunnels alle paar Minuten in manchen HL2-Levels gehen einem gehörig auf die Nüsse. Nahtlose Übergänge wären besser für den Spielfluss und die Immersion.


----------



## Ahab (1. August 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 nicht bestätigt - Leider eine Ente!*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Deswegen ist es gut, dass es noch etwas länger dauert. Das Spiel sollte nämlich in jeder Hinsicht anderen Spielen überlegen sein, ich meine da besonders bzgl. Gameplay, Mimik und Gestik, Physik etc. pp. Einen uninspirierten Rotz nach Schema F (Großteil der Shooter der letzten Jahre) kann sich Valve nach all den Jahren nicht leisten, deswegen dauert es etwas. Gut Ding will Weile haben.
> Diesmal aber hoffentlich ohne das HL-typische Zwischenladen, besonders die Ladetunnels alle paar Minuten in manchen HL2-Levels gehen einem gehörig auf die Nüsse. Nahtlose Übergänge wären besser für den Spielfluss und die Immersion.


 
Man darf aber nicht vergessen, dass die Erwartungen weiter steigen, je länger es dauert. Ich sag nur Duke Nukem...


----------



## facehugger (1. August 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 bestätigt*



Fexzz schrieb:


> Das Spiel kommt, wann es eben kommt.


Genau, wie beim Duke

Gruß


----------



## eNortiz (1. August 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 nicht bestätigt - Leider eine Ente!*

Na hoffentlich ist dann das Ergebnis wenigstens besser als beim Duke :-/


----------



## Painkiller (1. August 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 nicht bestätigt - Leider eine Ente!*

Beim Duke waren es viele Köche (Studios) die den Brei verdorben haben. Das ist bei Half Life nicht so. 
Valve wird sein Aushängeschild sicher nicht aus den Händen geben.


----------



## facehugger (1. August 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 nicht bestätigt - Leider eine Ente!*

Ich will Half 3 jetzt, morgen könnte ich schon tot sein Ich will, ich will, ich will...

Gruß


----------



## ЯoCaT (1. August 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 nicht bestätigt - Leider eine Ente!*



eNortiz schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich ist dann das Ergebnis wenigstens besser als beim Duke :-/


 Well, that shouldnt be too difficult.


----------



## mixxed_up (1. August 2013)

Ich verwette all meinen Besitz darauf, dass, wenn Half-Life 3 am Ende endlich kommt, das Ergebnis epischer wird, als wir uns das vorstellen können. Immerhin sprechen wir hier von Valve und von Half-Life.  Die werden sicher viele Jahre daran entwickeln, Valve Time ist langsam.  Schnellschüsse wird's da nicht geben.


----------



## DaStash (2. August 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 nicht bestätigt - Leider eine Ente!*

Das würde ich an deiner Stelle lieber nicht machen.

Um so höher eine Erwartungshaltung ist, um so schwerer ist sie zu erfüllen. Siehe DukeNukem4ever.

MfG


----------



## Ahab (2. August 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 nicht bestätigt - Leider eine Ente!*



facehugger schrieb:


> Ich will Half 3 jetzt, morgen könnte ich schon tot sein Ich will, ich will, ich will...
> 
> Gruß


 
Will-Kinder kriegen gar nichts!


----------



## AnthraX (3. August 2013)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ich verwette all meinen Besitz darauf, dass, wenn Half-Life 3 am Ende endlich kommt, das Ergebnis epischer wird, als wir uns das vorstellen können. Immerhin sprechen wir hier von Valve und von Half-Life.  Die werden sicher viele Jahre daran entwickeln, Valve Time ist langsam.  Schnellschüsse wird's da nicht geben.



Ok, danke für all dein Hab und Gut


----------



## mixxed_up (3. August 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das würde ich an deiner Stelle lieber nicht machen.
> 
> Um so höher eine Erwartungshaltung ist, um so schwerer ist sie zu erfüllen. Siehe DukeNukem4ever.
> 
> MfG



Das kann man meines Erachtens kaum vergleichen. Mein Hab und Gut wird sicher bei mir bleiben.  und wenn nicht, dann weiß  ich: Vertrau niemals einem Entwickler der eine eigene Zeit hat.


----------



## GTA 3 (6. August 2013)

*AW: Half-Life 3 nicht bestätigt - Leider eine Ente!*

Valve: Left 4 Dead 3 und Source 2 durch Foto bestätigt

Da habt ihr was ihr Half Life Fanboys! Ich hoffe echt, dass dies kein Fake ist!!


----------

